# Laichzeit, jetzt noch ?



## Teichforum.info (21. Sep. 2003)

Guten Abend,

wie bereits schon in einem anderen Thema berichtet, habe ich eine Vielzahl von Jungfische (durchsichtig, ca.0,5-1cm lang) in meinem Teich gesichtet. Zu meinem Erstaunen und nach dem Betrachten in einem Glas frage ich mich, welche Tiere es sind.

Bitterlinge sind ausgeschlossen, weil keine __ Muscheln mehr im Teich sind. Oder gibt es den Nachwuchs trotzdem ? Die Jungfische haben ein typisches Merkmal, nämlich auf ihrer Längsseite haben sie trotz glasigem Aussehen einen Streifen, ähnlich den Bitterlingen ....

Nachforschungen haben ergeben, daß sämtliche Tiere, die in meiner Pfütze paddeln, die Laichzeit spätestens gegen July abgeschlossen haben ... oder spielt das milde Wetter mit eine Rolle ?

Links zum Thema "Jungfische" speziell zu Blauorfen, __ Moderlieschen, __ Bitterling und __ Gemeiner Sonnenbarsch sind willkommen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Tommi,
als ich heute __ Brassen filitiert habe, ist mir aufgefallen, daß einige voller Laich waren obwohl sie schon längst abgelaicht haben. Es liegt denke ich an den hohen Temperaturen, daß die Fische ein zweites mal Laichen. Wenn der Winter hart wird, haben die Jungfische aber keine Überlebenschance.

Gruß Andre


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Sep. 2003)

hallo tommy,

zumindest für meine elritzen gilt keine der bekannten regeln der laichzeit. 
-- ich beobachte jetzt schon das zweite jahr daß diese tiere solange das wasser auch nur noch eine mittlere temp. hat ihren brauttanz und die folgen abhalten - ich habe selbst im moment noch elritzen im teich die die laichverfärbung haben und irgendetwas zu bewachen scheinen.
was deine schwarze seitenlinie betrifft - das haben elritzen auch ????

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Sep. 2003)

*...*

Moin,

also Elritzen schliess ich aus, davon habe ich noch keine im Teich.Ich nehme einfach wie Andre das warme Wetter als Grund ...

Wenn ich doch nur nen Link zu Bildern von Jungfischen finden würde ... aber ich find nix


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Sep. 2003)

Theorie :

Es war doch vor 2 Wochen teilweise ziemlich kalt. Bestimmt so knapp 3 - 5 Tage lang. Nun ist es wieder echt warm. Denke die fische es ist frühling ???


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Sep. 2003)

*Helmut*

Hallo Tommi
Bei deiner Brut  handelt es sich um __ Moderlieschen. Orfen laichen nur einmal im Jahr. __ Sonnenbarsche betreiben Brutpflege. Das müsstest du eigentlich sehen. Bei Bitterlingen läuft ohne __ Muscheln nichts. 
Moderlieschen sind sogenannte Portionslaicher. das heißt sie laichen  mehrmals im Jahr. Das sie allerdings so spät im Jahr noch laichen ist schon ungewöhnlich. Den Winter werden die Kleinen allerdings nicht überleben. Den dunklen Streifen den du siehst, da habe ich die Vermutung, daß es sich um den Darm handelt.
Gruß Helmut


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Sep. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Helmut,

für mich war es wirklich ungewöhnlich ... mein dicker, fetter __ Teichfrosch sitzt immer in unmittelbarer Nähe der Brut ...

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, vielleicht nehm ich die kleinen ja ins Aquarium, mal sehen .... 

Brutpflege der __ Sonnenbarsche oder Revierkampf, das war hier die Frage, zumindest haben sie eine zeitlang nach dem einsetzen in den Teich ne Menge gezofft, aufgrund der Tatsache könntest du mit __ Moderlieschen richtig liegen ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Sep. 2003)

Hy Tommi,falls Du dann die kleinen __ Moderlieschen über hast,wüsste ich `nen Abnehmer...    gruss JürgenS


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Sep. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Jürgen,

sollten es __ Moderlieschen sein, kein Problem, da kann ich dir welche fangen. Nehme stark an, daß du aus S-Vaihingen bist ?

Ich fahre am 4.Oktober morgens um 6.00 Uhr nach Amberg/Nürnberg, wenn du zu einem Zwischentreffpunkt auf der Route kommen kannst habe ich kein Problem, die welche abzufangen und mitzunehmen ...... wie gesagt, vorrausgesetzt es sind Moderlieschen ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Sep. 2003)

Hy Tommi,
Du kommst dann von "oben" ,oder?Ich komme von "links"Vaihingen an der Enz(20 km von Stuttgart),200 km bis Nürnberg.....Iss er scho weit weg :cry: .Weiss nicht ,ob das was wird.
Gruss   aus  em  Schwobaländle     JürgenS


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Sep. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Jürgen,

ich schau mir des mal auf der Karte an ... bin etwas Navigationsverwöhnt     .... weisst ja, es gibt immer ein Lösung für ein Problem ... ich meld mich wieder am Wochenende ...


----------

